# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αχγος αλλαγης δουλειας?

## Annnie

Γεια σας
Πριν 3 χρονια ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια για μενα σε μια δουλεια δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες(αντεξα ενα μηνα) και απο τοτε φοβαμαι να ψαξω για δουλεια. 
Δεν μπορουσα να ξυπνησω το πρωι να παω δουλεια να αντικρισω εκεινους τους ανθρωπους, ηταν σκετο βασανιστηριο.
Προηγουμενως δουλευα σε λογιστηριο εταιριας 6 μερες την βδομαδα και ενας απο τους λογους που πηγα στη καινουργια δουλεια ηταν αυτος (δεν θα δουλευα τα Σ/κα) 
Μετα που εφυγα απο τη δουλει του ενος μηνα φοβομουν πολυ να παω καπου αλλου αλλα μετα απο 1 χρονο ανεργιας και με τα οικονομικα να σφιγγουν βρηκα καπου κοντα στο σπιτι μου (οχι στο αντικειμενο μου εννοειται) λιγες ωρες/λιγα λεφτα. 
Ευτυχως εκει πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. Ειμαι 2.5 χρονια.
Τωρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν σε μια δουλεια σε εναν εντελως καινουργιο τομεα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. Φοβαμαι μην φαω τα μουτρα μου παλι, και χιλια δυο αλλα.Φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι τοσο που δεν ξερω τι να κανω, αλλες φορες νιωθω ετοιμη και μετα απο λιγο ξανα αγχωνομαι. Δεν το αντεχω νιωθω αχρηστη. Σκεφτομαι οτι καποιοι αλλοι εφυγαν απο τη χωρα για να βρουν δουλεια στο αγνωστο και νιωθω χειροτερα που εγω αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο και τα βλεπω μαυρα.

----------


## Nikolas73

Υπάρχει ένα ρητό που λέει οτι "η τύχη βοηθάει τους τολμηρούς", δεν συμβαίνει όμως πάντα έτσι και το ξέρουμε όλοι μας. Γιατί δεν ρωτάς εκεί που είσαι τώρα αν υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να σε κάνουν 8ωρη? 2,5 χρόνια είσαι εκεί, θα σε γνωρίζουν....

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σας
> Πριν 3 χρονια ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια για μενα σε μια δουλεια δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες(αντεξα ενα μηνα) και απο τοτε φοβαμαι να ψαξω για δουλεια. 
> Δεν μπορουσα να ξυπνησω το πρωι να παω δουλεια να αντικρισω εκεινους τους ανθρωπους, ηταν σκετο βασανιστηριο.
> Προηγουμενως δουλευα σε λογιστηριο εταιριας 6 μερες την βδομαδα και ενας απο τους λογους που πηγα στη καινουργια δουλεια ηταν αυτος (δεν θα δουλευα τα Σ/κα) 
> Μετα που εφυγα απο τη δουλει του ενος μηνα φοβομουν πολυ να παω καπου αλλου αλλα μετα απο 1 χρονο ανεργιας και με τα οικονομικα να σφιγγουν βρηκα καπου κοντα στο σπιτι μου (οχι στο αντικειμενο μου εννοειται) λιγες ωρες/λιγα λεφτα. 
> Ευτυχως εκει πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. Ειμαι 2.5 χρονια.
> Τωρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν σε μια δουλεια σε εναν εντελως καινουργιο τομεα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. Φοβαμαι μην φαω τα μουτρα μου παλι, και χιλια δυο αλλα.Φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι τοσο που δεν ξερω τι να κανω, αλλες φορες νιωθω ετοιμη και μετα απο λιγο ξανα αγχωνομαι. Δεν το αντεχω νιωθω αχρηστη. Σκεφτομαι οτι καποιοι αλλοι εφυγαν απο τη χωρα για να βρουν δουλεια στο αγνωστο και νιωθω χειροτερα που εγω αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο και τα βλεπω μαυρα.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σου βάλω ιδεες...μπορεί να έχεις ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ..δεν λέω ότι έχει λέω ότι μπορεί να έχεις..

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σας
> Πριν 3 χρονια ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια για μενα σε μια δουλεια δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες(αντεξα ενα μηνα) και απο τοτε φοβαμαι να ψαξω για δουλεια. 
> Δεν μπορουσα να ξυπνησω το πρωι να παω δουλεια να αντικρισω εκεινους τους ανθρωπους, ηταν σκετο βασανιστηριο.
> Προηγουμενως δουλευα σε λογιστηριο εταιριας 6 μερες την βδομαδα και ενας απο τους λογους που πηγα στη καινουργια δουλεια ηταν αυτος (δεν θα δουλευα τα Σ/κα) 
> Μετα που εφυγα απο τη δουλει του ενος μηνα φοβομουν πολυ να παω καπου αλλου αλλα μετα απο 1 χρονο ανεργιας και με τα οικονομικα να σφιγγουν βρηκα καπου κοντα στο σπιτι μου (οχι στο αντικειμενο μου εννοειται) λιγες ωρες/λιγα λεφτα. 
> Ευτυχως εκει πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. Ειμαι 2.5 χρονια.
> Τωρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν σε μια δουλεια σε εναν εντελως καινουργιο τομεα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. Φοβαμαι μην φαω τα μουτρα μου παλι, και χιλια δυο αλλα.Φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι τοσο που δεν ξερω τι να κανω, αλλες φορες νιωθω ετοιμη και μετα απο λιγο ξανα αγχωνομαι. Δεν το αντεχω νιωθω αχρηστη. Σκεφτομαι οτι καποιοι αλλοι εφυγαν απο τη χωρα για να βρουν δουλεια στο αγνωστο και νιωθω χειροτερα που εγω αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο και τα βλεπω μαυρα.


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ...υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και φυσιολογικό...στην αρχή κάθε δουλειάς όλοι αγχώνονται..
https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...92%CE%99%CE%91

----------


## Annnie

Ναι μαλλον αυτό έχω...
Συμβαινει ολες τις φορες που ετυχε να στειλω το βιογραφικο μου, και οταν πηγαινα στις συνεντευξεις φροντιζα να χαντακωνω τον εαυτο μου για να σιγουρευτω ότι δεν θα με παρουν.
Και μόνο όταν έστελναν το μαιλ αποριψης ήμουν ξανα ο εαυτος μου.
Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω, όταν τις σπάνιες φορες λεω ότι θα το ξεπερασω ακούω από άλλους πόσο δυσκολεύονται στη δουλειά τους, πόσο τους πηγαινει κόντρα ο ένας και ο άλλος, πόσο πιεσμένοι νίωθουν κτλ.
Και μετα πέφτω ξανα ψυχολογικα ότι δεν θα τα καταφερω. Και ξαναβολέυομαι στη δουλίτσα μου.
Δεν τιθεται θεμα 8ωρου έτσι είναι το συγκεκριμενο ποστο. Τα υπολοιπα ποστα δεν με ενδιαφερουν.
Δεν αντεχω αυτη τη κατασταση.

----------


## Annnie

Μακάρι να μπορουσα να κάνω κατι δικο μου να μην εχω αυτο το αγχος να εχω καποιον απο πανω μου που δεν θα είναι ποτε ευχαριστημενος.
Μαλλον θα αναβάλλω ακομα λιγο το ψαξιμο. Δεν θελω να μείνω ξανα ανεργη ηταν πολυ ασχημο, ντρεπόμουνα να λεω οτι είμαι ανεργη και ελεγα χιλια δυο ψεματα. Όμως ίσως είναι ο μονος τρόπος να ψαξω για κατι άλλο. 
Φοβάμαι παρα πολυ να παω καπου και να μην μου αρεσει. Ειδικά τωρα που έχω αριστη σχεση με συναδελφους και αφεντικα. ( και στη πρωτη μου δουλεια είχα καλες σχεσεις- μέχρι τώρα μόνο εκει που ήμουν ενα μήνα δεν ταιριαξα)
Επισης να πω οτι νιωθω και τη πιεση από τη οικογένεια μου να παω καπου καλυτερα .( Επειδη ειναι στον τουριστικό τομεα δουλευουμε όλες τις αργίες και ολα τα σαβατοκυριακα με ένα ρεπό την εβδομαδα , είναι τα τριτα χριστουγεννα που θα δουλευω -ομως δεν με πειραζει ,συνηθισα και μου αρεσει. Μόνο που θα ήθελα ενα σαβατοκυριακο το μηνα)
Για να παρω άδεια ενα σαββατο ή κυριακη πρεπει να με καλύψει αλλος συναδελφος ο οποιος είναι ο μανατζερ και δεν δουλευει τα σ/κ.

Αν καποιος αλλος ηταν στη θέση μου τι θα έκανε?

----------


## giorgos35

> Μακάρι να μπορουσα να κάνω κατι δικο μου να μην εχω αυτο το αγχος να εχω καποιον απο πανω μου που δεν θα είναι ποτε ευχαριστημενος.
> Μαλλον θα αναβάλλω ακομα λιγο το ψαξιμο. Δεν θελω να μείνω ξανα ανεργη ηταν πολυ ασχημο, ντρεπόμουνα να λεω οτι είμαι ανεργη και ελεγα χιλια δυο ψεματα. Όμως ίσως είναι ο μονος τρόπος να ψαξω για κατι άλλο. 
> Φοβάμαι παρα πολυ να παω καπου και να μην μου αρεσει. Ειδικά τωρα που έχω αριστη σχεση με συναδελφους και αφεντικα. ( και στη πρωτη μου δουλεια είχα καλες σχεσεις- μέχρι τώρα μόνο εκει που ήμουν ενα μήνα δεν ταιριαξα)
> Επισης να πω οτι νιωθω και τη πιεση από τη οικογένεια μου να παω καπου καλυτερα .( Επειδη ειναι στον τουριστικό τομεα δουλευουμε όλες τις αργίες και ολα τα σαβατοκυριακα με ένα ρεπό την εβδομαδα , είναι τα τριτα χριστουγεννα που θα δουλευω -ομως δεν με πειραζει ,συνηθισα και μου αρεσει. Μόνο που θα ήθελα ενα σαβατοκυριακο το μηνα)
> Για να παρω άδεια ενα σαββατο ή κυριακη πρεπει να με καλύψει αλλος συναδελφος ο οποιος είναι ο μανατζερ και δεν δουλευει τα σ/κ.
> 
> Αν καποιος αλλος ηταν στη θέση μου τι θα έκανε?


Αναγνωρίζω τα συμπτώματα...τα ίδια είμαι και εγώ...μια μισή εβδομάδα μου έμεινε για να κλείση το εργοστάσιο.
Και κάνω αμάν για να περάσουν η μέρες..μόνο όταν σταματήσω τη δουλειά θα υσηχασω..το θέμα όμως είναι ότι μετά τη θα κάνω??μακάρι να μπορούσα να βρω να κάνω κάτι δικό μου..να μην έχω το αγχως...ερωτηση.
Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένη με τη δουλειά σου γιατί οπωσδήποτε θέλεις να αλλάξεις δουλειά??
Να λες ευχαριστώ που βρίσκεις μια δουλειά που δεν σε τρώει το άγχος..ρωτά και εμένα..
Μπορεί να πας σε άλλη δουλειά να κάθεστε τα σαβ/κα
Αλλά της καθημερινές που θα δουλεύεις να πηγενεις στη δουλειά με το στανιό..

----------


## giorgos35

> Μακάρι να μπορουσα να κάνω κατι δικο μου να μην εχω αυτο το αγχος να εχω καποιον απο πανω μου που δεν θα είναι ποτε ευχαριστημενος.
> Μαλλον θα αναβάλλω ακομα λιγο το ψαξιμο. Δεν θελω να μείνω ξανα ανεργη ηταν πολυ ασχημο, ντρεπόμουνα να λεω οτι είμαι ανεργη και ελεγα χιλια δυο ψεματα. Όμως ίσως είναι ο μονος τρόπος να ψαξω για κατι άλλο. 
> Φοβάμαι παρα πολυ να παω καπου και να μην μου αρεσει. Ειδικά τωρα που έχω αριστη σχεση με συναδελφους και αφεντικα. ( και στη πρωτη μου δουλεια είχα καλες σχεσεις- μέχρι τώρα μόνο εκει που ήμουν ενα μήνα δεν ταιριαξα)
> Επισης να πω οτι νιωθω και τη πιεση από τη οικογένεια μου να παω καπου καλυτερα .( Επειδη ειναι στον τουριστικό τομεα δουλευουμε όλες τις αργίες και ολα τα σαβατοκυριακα με ένα ρεπό την εβδομαδα , είναι τα τριτα χριστουγεννα που θα δουλευω -ομως δεν με πειραζει ,συνηθισα και μου αρεσει. Μόνο που θα ήθελα ενα σαβατοκυριακο το μηνα)
> Για να παρω άδεια ενα σαββατο ή κυριακη πρεπει να με καλύψει αλλος συναδελφος ο οποιος είναι ο μανατζερ και δεν δουλευει τα σ/κ.
> 
> Αν καποιος αλλος ηταν στη θέση μου τι θα έκανε?


Οι ειδική λένε ότι ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ ξεπερνιέται με επίσκεψη σε ειδικό ψυχολόγο..δεν είναι πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν ξεπερνιέται...δεν ξέρω έτσι λένε..
Οι πιο πολλοί πάντως όσοι πασχουμαι από αυτό έχουμε στο μυαλό μας να κάνουμε κάτι δικό μας..

----------


## Annnie

> Μπορεί να πας σε άλλη δουλειά να κάθεστε τα σαβ/κα
> Αλλά της καθημερινές που θα δουλεύεις να πηγενεις στη δουλειά με το στανιό..


Καλε μου ανθρωπε αυτο είναι που φοβαμαι. Το εχω περασει στο παρελθον. Είναι βασανο. Οσο το σκεφτομαι στενοχωριεμαι. Πρεπει να αγαπα καποιος πολυ το αντικειμενο του ή να δουλευει σε καλό εργασιακο περιβαλλον για να βγει η δουλεια.

----------


## Annnie

> Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένη με τη δουλειά σου γιατί οπωσδήποτε θέλεις να αλλάξεις δουλειά??


Αυτη η δουλειά ξεκινησε ως προσωρινη. Οταν είμουν ασχημα ψυχολογικα και επρεπε οποσδηποτε να βρω δουλεια. Μεχρι να βρεθει ξανα στο αντικειμενο μου.
Τους χειμωνες είναι πολυ χαλαρα δεν εχει δουλεια σχεδον καθολου αλλα το καλοκαιρι είναι πολυ πιεστικα. 
Δεχομαι και πιεση απο την οικογενεια μου οτι δεν μπορω να μεινω εκει για παντα.
Οι περισσοτεροι φευγουν στο χρονο. Επειδη τα δικα τους ποστα κλεινουν για το χειμωνα.

----------


## Annnie

Δεν ημουν παντα ετσι. Καποτε ονειρευόμουν να τελειωσω τις σπουδες μου και να μπω με φόρα στην αγορα εργασιας.

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ημουν παντα ετσι. Καποτε ονειρευόμουν να τελειωσω τις σπουδες μου και να μπω με φόρα στην αγορα εργασιας.


Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήσουν πάντα έτσι ούτε και εγώ ειμουν έτσι..σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.οσο δεν φαντάζεσαι σαν να μου μιλάει ο εαυτός μου ....

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλε μου ανθρωπε αυτο είναι που φοβαμαι. Το εχω περασει στο παρελθον. Είναι βασανο. Οσο το σκεφτομαι στενοχωριεμαι. Πρεπει να αγαπα καποιος πολυ το αντικειμενο του ή να δουλευει σε καλό εργασιακο περιβαλλον για να βγει η δουλεια.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου..σαν να μου γράφει αυτά ο εαυτός μου...πόσο χρονών είσαι???

----------


## giorgos35

> Αυτη η δουλειά ξεκινησε ως προσωρινη. Οταν είμουν ασχημα ψυχολογικα και επρεπε οποσδηποτε να βρω δουλεια. Μεχρι να βρεθει ξανα στο αντικειμενο μου.
> Τους χειμωνες είναι πολυ χαλαρα δεν εχει δουλεια σχεδον καθολου αλλα το καλοκαιρι είναι πολυ πιεστικα. 
> Δεχομαι και πιεση απο την οικογενεια μου οτι δεν μπορω να μεινω εκει για παντα.
> Οι περισσοτεροι φευγουν στο χρονο. Επειδη τα δικα τους ποστα κλεινουν για το χειμωνα.


Κοίτα αν εσύ η ίδια είσαι ευχαριστημένη απτή δουλειά σου και απτά λεφτά εννοείται τότε μην ακούς κανέναν..
Όπως είπα μπορεί να πας αλλού και να μην είσαι ευχαριστημένη..όσο για τους γονείς ...εσύ κοίτα να κάνεις αυτό που σου αρέσει...εμείς είμαστε στη δουλειά και ξέρουμε πως την περνάμε αυτοί είναι σπίτι...τη σημασία έχει αυτοί να είναι ευχαριστημένοι αλλά όχι εσύ??οι γονείς δεν θα είναι για πάντα μαζί μας...οπότε γιατί να μην κοιτάμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά που μας αρέσει???
Είναι αυτό που λέω πάντα..ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να αγαπάει αυτό που κάνει αν δεν το αγαπάει μετά γίνεται αγκαρια...γίνεται κόλαση...
Έχω πάει σε δουλειές που δεν ήθελα να σχολασω...
Περνούσα τέλεια όχι ότι δεν δούλευα η δεν κουραζομουν..απλά είχαμε τέλειο περιβάλλον εργασίας και πολύ ευχάριστη δουλειά...
Και εχω πάει και σε δουλειές που ξυπνουσα το πρωί και έλεγα ελα ρε γαμωτο πάλι στη δουλειά θα πάω??πως θα περάσει και αυτή η μέρα??? εννοείτε ότι δεν έκατσα καιρό παρά μόνο μερικές μέρες η εβδομάδες..δεν τη πάλεψα...

----------


## Annnie

Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι η οικογενεια μου δεν καταλαβαινει αυτο που περνω και πιστευει οτι υπερβαλω.
Και γω θελω να καταφερω κατι στη ζωη μου αλλα μαλλον ειμαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας.
Εχεις δει ψυχολογο γι αυτο το θεμα?
Πως σου προεκυψε? Απο ασχημη εμπειρια?

----------


## giorgos35

> Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι η οικογενεια μου δεν καταλαβαινει αυτο που περνω και πιστευει οτι υπερβαλω.
> Και γω θελω να καταφερω κατι στη ζωη μου αλλα μαλλον ειμαι αδυναμος χαρακτηρας.
> Εχεις δει ψυχολογο γι αυτο το θεμα?
> Πως σου προεκυψε? Απο ασχημη εμπειρια?


Και ποτέ δεν θα καταλαβουνε...μην περιμένεις να καταλάβουνε...γι'αυτό σου λέω κάνε ότι σου αρέσει..
Δυστυχώς αυτή η πάθηση είναι παρεξήγησημη ακούγεται σαν τεμπελιά αλλά δεν είναι τεμπελιά...και η πλάκα είναι ότι το παθαίνουν οι εργατικοί άνθρωποι συνήθως αυτή τη πάθηση...
Ψυχολόγο σκέφτομαι να πάω μόλις τελειώσω με τη δουλειά μετά της 20 του μηνός..το πώς μου προέκυψε δεν ξέρω ακριβως..νομίζω ότι μου προέκυψε απτή Γερμανία ...όχι ότι στη Γερμανία στη δουλειά πέρασα άσχημα μια χαρά ειμουν ...απλώς το συγγενικό πρόσωπο που με φιλοξενούσε μου γαμ....σε το ηθικό ...νομίζω ότι το έπαθα απτή Γερμανία αλλά δεν περνώ και ορκω..
Απλά όσο το σκέφτομαι θυμάμαι αφού γύρισα απτή Γερμανία και μετά δεν κατάφερα να στεργιοσω σε καμία δουλειά όχι γιατί δεν με περνάνε..απλά γιατί το ένα μου μύριζε το άλλο μου ξινηζε...πηγενα για συνέντευξη και μέσα μου παρακαλούσα να μην με πάρουν ..όχι γιατί βαριομουνα να δουλέψω αλλά γιατί με κυρίευε ένα άγχος ενας φόβος που δεν με άφηνε να υσηχασω και ηρεμούσε παρά μόνο όταν μου λέγανε ότι τελικά δεν με περνούν επερνα μια τρομερή ανακούφιση για εκείνη την ώρα...μετά από καμιά ώρα με κυριευαν η τυψεις...έλεγα δεν θέλω να δουλέψω άρα κάνω κακό στην οικογένειά μου...δεν συνεισφερω ...αλλά μέσα μου ειμουν ήρεμος πια...σε κάποιες δουλειές που με περνάνε ειμουν αγχωμενος στο φουλ όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι μέχρι να μου πουν είτε σταματάς είτε εγώ να τους πω ότι παραιτούμαι...κάποιες φορές μου τυχαιναν και δουλειές που ειμουν ευχαριστημένος και ικανοποιημένος χωρίς αγχως ...και ήταν και αυτοί ευχαριστημένοι..αλλά μιλάμε απτής 10 δουλειές στης δύο να ειμουν οκ...στης άλλες οχτώ ειμουν σκατα όπως περιγράφω...

----------


## giorgos35

Και η πλάκα είναι όπως έχω πει χιλιάδες φορές και καντανταω πλέον κουραστικός...δουλεύω απτά 14 μου...
Απλά το τελευταίο ένα χρόνο το αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα στο μέγιστο βαθμό...και παρόλαυτα αν πω κάτι στην οικογένειά μου το πρώτο πράγμα που θα με πουνε είναι το έξεις...είσαι τεμπέλης..
Γι'αυτό σου λέω εμείς(όσοι το έχουμε αυτό)
Και θαύμα να τους κάνουμε και 24 ώρες το ωρο να δουλευουμε ασταμάτητα πάλι τεμπέληδες θα μας θεωρούν...πλέον ακούω μόνο τον εαυτό μου και κάνω πράγματα που θα ευχαριστήσουν εμένα...και όχι τους άλλους..και ας είναι οικογένειά μου...στο κατω κάτω δεν το επέλεξα εγώ αυτή τη πάθηση..μου ήρθε..
Και ότι έρχεται απτό θεό είναι καλοδεχούμενο..

----------


## Annnie

Ισως και να φοβάμαι απλα το οτιδηποτε καινουργιο. Με φοβιζει η αλλαγη, οτι δεν θα μου αρεσει το καινουργιο περιβαλλον, η δουλεια, η αλλαγη διαδρομης, ολα αυτα που συνεπαγονται. Και το κυριοτερο φοβαμαι την παλια μου εμπειρια. Δεν καυαλαβαινω οσους αλαζουν δουλειες καθε τρεις και λιγο! Ισως ομως και να καταλαβαινω. Αυτα τα λεω μονο εδω δεν τολμω να ξεστομισω κατι τετοιο στο σπιτι θα αρχισει η κριτική παλι. Δεν εχω δυναμη να το αντιμετοπισω.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γεια σας
> Πριν 3 χρονια ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια για μενα σε μια δουλεια δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομερειες(αντεξα ενα μηνα) και απο τοτε φοβαμαι να ψαξω για δουλεια. 
> Δεν μπορουσα να ξυπνησω το πρωι να παω δουλεια να αντικρισω εκεινους τους ανθρωπους, ηταν σκετο βασανιστηριο.
> Προηγουμενως δουλευα σε λογιστηριο εταιριας 6 μερες την βδομαδα και ενας απο τους λογους που πηγα στη καινουργια δουλεια ηταν αυτος (δεν θα δουλευα τα Σ/κα) 
> Μετα που εφυγα απο τη δουλει του ενος μηνα φοβομουν πολυ να παω καπου αλλου αλλα μετα απο 1 χρονο ανεργιας και με τα οικονομικα να σφιγγουν βρηκα καπου κοντα στο σπιτι μου (οχι στο αντικειμενο μου εννοειται) λιγες ωρες/λιγα λεφτα. 
> Ευτυχως εκει πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα. Ειμαι 2.5 χρονια.
> Τωρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν σε μια δουλεια σε εναν εντελως καινουργιο τομεα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. Φοβαμαι μην φαω τα μουτρα μου παλι, και χιλια δυο αλλα.Φοβαμαι και αγχωνομαι τοσο που δεν ξερω τι να κανω, αλλες φορες νιωθω ετοιμη και μετα απο λιγο ξανα αγχωνομαι. Δεν το αντεχω νιωθω αχρηστη. Σκεφτομαι οτι καποιοι αλλοι εφυγαν απο τη χωρα για να βρουν δουλεια στο αγνωστο και νιωθω χειροτερα που εγω αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο και τα βλεπω μαυρα.


 δεν υπαρχει λογος να σε πιανει αγχος ! απεναντιας νοιζω οτι θα πρεπει να σου φερνει χαρ κι ενδισφερον ! σκεψου οτι αλλαζεις δουλεια, αλλαζεις χωρο εργασιας, νεα ατομα, νεος τροπος δουλειας σπαει η μονοτονια που ειχες μεχρι σημερα, νεοι οριζωντες απλονωντε εμπρος σου, νεες προσδοκιες! μπορει κι να γνωρησεις καποιον ερωτα! πωτες δεν ξερεςι, παντα η αλλαγη, παντα το νεο ειναι ενδιαφερον και παντα κατις καλο θα φερει!
Βεβαια πρεπει να εισαι ετοιμη ψυχολογικα ,πνευματικα και σωματικα, να ξες οτι θα υπαρχει η περιοδος οπου θα σε τεσταρουν, οπου θα θελουν οι προοισταμενοι σοτ να δουν ποσο κι αν αξιζεις, αυτο δε θα κρατησει πολυ αλλα πρεπει να το περιμενεις. 
Προσωπικα παντα μου αρεσε να αλλαζω δουλεια μαλιστα το εχω παρακανει κι εχω φτασει στο αλλο ακρο να αλλαω συνεχως δουλεια επειδη βαριεμμαι, να , παλυς απο την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ξεκινησω κι εγω νεα δουλεια!

----------


## giorgos35

> Ισως και να φοβάμαι απλα το οτιδηποτε καινουργιο. Με φοβιζει η αλλαγη, οτι δεν θα μου αρεσει το καινουργιο περιβαλλον, η δουλεια, η αλλαγη διαδρομης, ολα αυτα που συνεπαγονται. Και το κυριοτερο φοβαμαι την παλια μου εμπειρια. Δεν καυαλαβαινω οσους αλαζουν δουλειες καθε τρεις και λιγο! Ισως ομως και να καταλαβαινω. Αυτα τα λεω μονο εδω δεν τολμω να ξεστομισω κατι τετοιο στο σπιτι θα αρχισει η κριτική παλι. Δεν εχω δυναμη να το αντιμετοπισω.


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ποσο πολύ ταυτίζομαι μαζί σου.. πραγματικά κάθε φορά που σε διαβάζω νομίζω μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου...ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ..προτείνω να τα λέω σε φίλους..σε αγνώστους σε συναδέλφους παρά στα αδέρφια μου η στη μάνα μου..απτό οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον μόνο η γυναίκα μου με καταλαβαίνει πάνω στο θέμα της εργοφοβιας..
Οι υπόλοιποι αν τους πω κάτι η πρώτη τους λέξει θα είναι προέρχεται απτή τεμπελιά αυτό...όπως είπα αυτή η ασθένεια είναι παρεξήγησημη.ακουγεται σαν τεμπελιά χωριά να είναι τεμπελιά...και όσο το έχουμε ξέρουμε ότι είμαστε εργοφοβικοι και μας βγενει να θέλουμε να μιλάμε συνέχεια για τη πάθηση μας.. (δεν ξέρω ίσως έτσι αισθανόμαστε ότι ζητάμε βοηθάει ίσως υποσυνείδητα μας βγενει έτσι..)
Κανένας απτους εργοφοβικους δεν είμαστε σε θέση να το αντιμετωπίσουμε όχι μόνο εσύ..ούτε και εγώ δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω ούτε το άγχος που με κυριεύει ούτε τους φόβους μου...και να φανταστείς ότι δουλεύω απτά 14 μου.. παρόλαυτα με έχει πάρει από κάτω..δύο μέρες ειμουνα πολυ χαλιά χθες και σήμερα..
Χθες απτήν ώρα που με ειδοποίησαν απτή δουλειά ότι με θέλουν για μια εβδομάδα ακόμα..ενώ έπρεπε να με είχαν σταματήσει ήδη.λογω σεζόν..μόλις έμαθα ότι με θέλουν για μια εβδομάδα ακόμα δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πολύ χαλαστηκα μου φάνηκε θάνατος..
Αγχώθηκα φοβήθηκα μου κόπηκε η όρεξη για φάει ..δεν μπορούσα και δεν ήθελα να μιλήσω.δεν είχα διάθεση για τίποτα απολύτως και να φανταστείς ότι με θέλουν μόνο για μια εβδομάδα..αλλά εμένα η μία εβδομάδα μου φάνηκε μια αιωνιότητα..το καλό είναι ότι δεν με πιάνει πάντα..αφού με έβαλε κάτω η πάθηση και με έβγαλε τη ψυχή σήμερα όρος το απογευματάκι άρχισα να αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα να μου φεύγει το άγχος..να το βλέπω λίγο πιο ήρεμα.και να λέω στον εαυτό μου υπομονή τέσσερις ημέρες είναι και θα περάσουν..μετά αν μου πουν θέλουν να συνεχίσω και άλλο θα τους πω δεν μπορώ..αλλά έστω για μια εβδομάδα ακόμα ας πάω γιατί μου το ζήτησαν και ως χάρη..

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν υπαρχει λογος να σε πιανει αγχος ! απεναντιας νοιζω οτι θα πρεπει να σου φερνει χαρ κι ενδισφερον ! σκεψου οτι αλλαζεις δουλεια, αλλαζεις χωρο εργασιας, νεα ατομα, νεος τροπος δουλειας σπαει η μονοτονια που ειχες μεχρι σημερα, νεοι οριζωντες απλονωντε εμπρος σου, νεες προσδοκιες! μπορει κι να γνωρησεις καποιον ερωτα! πωτες δεν ξερεςι, παντα η αλλαγη, παντα το νεο ειναι ενδιαφερον και παντα κατις καλο θα φερει!
> Βεβαια πρεπει να εισαι ετοιμη ψυχολογικα ,πνευματικα και σωματικα, να ξες οτι θα υπαρχει η περιοδος οπου θα σε τεσταρουν, οπου θα θελουν οι προοισταμενοι σοτ να δουν ποσο κι αν αξιζεις, αυτο δε θα κρατησει πολυ αλλα πρεπει να το περιμενεις. 
> Προσωπικα παντα μου αρεσε να αλλαζω δουλεια μαλιστα το εχω παρακανει κι εχω φτασει στο αλλο ακρο να αλλαω συνεχως δουλεια επειδη βαριεμμαι, να , παλυς απο την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ξεκινησω κι εγω νεα δουλεια!


Μπράβο ρε Γιώργο χερομαι που είσαι σε θέση και μπορείς να δουλεύεις..μακάρι να μπορούσα κάι εγώ..
Ε αυτό που λες κάθε εβδομάδα να πηγενω σε νέα δουλειά πιτσιρικάς το έκανα...τώρα εκατομμύρια να με δώσουν δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το κάνω...αγχώνομαι απτή συνέντευξη ακόμα φαντάσου...είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο για εμένα να πηγενω από δουλεια σε δουλειά...άσε που και γενικότερα να δουλεύω είναι πλέον ψυχοφθόρο...

----------


## Annnie

@giorgos panou Τι ωραια που σκεφτεσαι. Μακαρι να το ειχα και γω αυτο. Χαιρομαι για σενα και που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σκεφτονται ετσι.

----------


## Annnie

@giorgos35 Δεν πιστευα οτι θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι στη γη που θα είχαν τα ιδια συναισθηματα με μενα. Γιατι περι αυτου προκειται και παιχνιδια του μυαλου και οχι αν ειμαστε ικανοι στη δουλεια μας (που είμαστε).
Ψυχοφθορο ακριβως η λεξη που εψαχνα. Εισαι τυχερος που η γυναικα σου τουλαχιστον σε καταλαβαινει.

----------


## Navi

Η αλλαγή είναι ευκαιρία, έτσι λένε οι αμερικανοί για τις αλλαγές στην εργασία. Επίσης σου λένε
πότε πρέπει να σκεφτείς για να ψάξεις για τη νέα σου δουλειά; η κατάλληλη μέρα για να ψάξεις για καινούργια δουλειά , είναι η πρώτη μέρα , στη νέα σου δουλειά.
Σίγουρα είναι λογικό ένας εργαζόμενος να αγχώνεται για κάθε αλλαγή.
Ομως πέρα απο αυτά που αναφέρει η βιβλιογραφία, παρατήρησα ότι έχετε μια βασική διαφορά η Annie και ο @giorgos35, εσένα Annie δεν σε στηρίζει το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον ενώ τον @giorgos35 τον στηρίζει η σύζυγος. Μήπως αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα; μήπως αυτό που βιώνει η Annie προέρχεται περισσότερο από την κριτική που της ασκείται που μπορεί να φτάνει και στα όρια του ψυχαναγκασμού ειδικά από το οικείο περιβάλλον που πάντοτε επιζητούμε την αποδοχή και αναγνώριση;

----------


## Sonia

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, δουλεύεις 6ωρο όλο τον χρόνο σε δουλειά που έχει να κάνει με τον τουρισμό. Τέτοιες δουλειές είναι πολύ σπάνιες, συνήθως είναι εποχικές και με μεγάλα ωράρια. Το θέμα είναι ότι εξετάζεις πάρα πολύ το θέμα δουλειά σαν δουλειά και όχι γενικότερα στο πλαίσιο της ζωής σου. Δηλαδή αν θες κάποτε να είσαι ανεξάρτητος ενήλικας και να μην έχεις τους γονείς σου πάνω από το κεφάλι, όσο καλή και ουάου κι αν είναι αυτή η δουλειά και σχετικά σίγουρη, αν παίρνεις ξέρω κι εγώ 500 ευρώ το μήνα και δεν έχεις άλλα εισοδήματα, λογικό είναι ότι πρέπει να ψάξεις να κάνεις κάτι άλλο που θα σου φέρνει μεγαλύτερες αποδοχές. Αν η φιλοδοξία σου είναι να μένεις μια ζωή με τους γονείς ή μένεις μόνη κι έχεις κάποια άλλα εισοδήματα και είσαι οικονομικά αυτόνομη και οι συνθήκες της δουλειάς σου αρέσουν και δεν έχεις βλέψεις για άλλα πράγματα στο μέλλον, σου αρέσει η ζωή σου όπως είναι, μπορείς μία χαρά να κάτσεις εκεί που κάθεσαι. Οι άνθρωποι αλλάζουν δουλειές για πολλούς λόγους και σε συνδιασμό με διάφορους άλλους παράγοντες στη ζωή τους. Άλλη ας πούμε κάποια στιγμή θέλει να δουλεύει λιγότερες ώρες για να κάνει παιδί, άλλη έκανε παιδί και αναγκαστικά θέλει να δουλεύει πολλές ώρες γιατί δεν βγαίνει αλλιώς πέρα οικονομικά, άλλος είναι φιλόδοξος και θέλει η δουλειά του να έχει απαιτήσεις και προοπτικές εξέλιξης, άλλος θέλει μία δουλειά ήρεμη και χαλαρή, άλλος βολεύεται με νυχτερινά ωράρια για να κάνει δεύτερη δουλειά το πρωί ή να έχει ελεύθερη τη μέρα του, άλλη θέλει να δουλεύει απόγευμα για να ξενυχτάει τα βράδια και να κοιμάται το πρωί ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι.

Εσύ λες ότι θες ένα ευχάριστο περιβάλλον (και ποιός δεν θέλει), αλλά από εκεί και πέρα λες μόνο το τι σου λένε οι γονείς σου. Εσύ τι προβληματισμούς άλλους έχεις; Ωραρίων, οικονομικών, έχεις κάποιο στόχο στη ζωή σου που εμπλέκεται μέσα η δουλειά και/ή το οικονομικό;

----------


## giorgos35

> @giorgos35 Δεν πιστευα οτι θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι στη γη που θα είχαν τα ιδια συναισθηματα με μενα. Γιατι περι αυτου προκειται και παιχνιδια του μυαλου και οχι αν ειμαστε ικανοι στη δουλεια μας (που είμαστε).
> Ψυχοφθορο ακριβως η λεξη που εψαχνα. Εισαι τυχερος που η γυναικα σου τουλαχιστον σε καταλαβαινει.


Ούτε και εγώ πίστευα ότι θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα έχουν τα ίδια συμπτώματα/παθηση με εμένα ...
Ρε γαμωτο δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να περνούμε κάποιο επίδομα με αυτή τη πάθηση έστω και απτή πρόνοια..
300€ το μήνα να περνώ χίλιες φορές ευχαριστώ θα λέω..με κάλεσαν να πάω στη δουλειά μόνο για 4 μέρες.
Γιατί ένας δεν γύρισε ακόμα...μου το ζήτησαν σαν χάρη και δεν μπόρεσα να τους αρνηθώ...αλλά αυτές οι 4 μέρες μου φενονται σαν 4 χρόνια... αγχωνομαι παρά πολύ και φοβάμαι...δεν ξέρω τι φοβάμαι αλλά φοβάμαι..
Πρέπει επειγόντως να πάω να βρω κάποιο ψυχολόγο..ήθελα απτή τρίτη και μετά να πάω..τώρα θα πάω απτήν άλλη Δευτέρα...πως θα περάσουν αυτές οι 4 μέρες..ποτέ δεν ειμουν έτσι...το τελευταίο ένα χρόνο η κατάσταση επιδεινώθηκε δραματικά..και μου βγενει να.μιλαω συνέχεια για την ασθένεια μου....δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά νοιωθο συνέχεια ότι θέλω να μιλάω γιαυτο..να τα βγάζω από μέσα μου...

----------


## giorgos35

Ντρέπομαι που το λέω και νοιωθο άσχημα...αλλά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ..πάντα με νικάει αυτή η φοβία και το άγχος...39 χρόνων άνδρας να φοβάμαι να δουλέψω..πόσο ντροπιαστικό είναι...αλλά δεν είναι στο χέρι μου...λυπάμαι και την οικογένειά μου που μετά βίας τους προσφέρω ένα κομμάτι ψωμί..ναι τους λυπάμαι..αλλά λυπάμαι και τον εαυτό μου που ζω σε αυτή τη κόλαση...να δουλεύω με φόβο να δουλεύω με άγχος..να μου κόβεται η όρεξη να μην μπορώ να φάω απτό άγχος..με τρώει το άγχος....με αποτέλεσμα πια να μην αντέχω να παραιτούμαι να ησυχάζω...
Την τρίτη που θα πάω στη δουλειά θα τους το ξεκαθαρίσω..θα τους πω ότι ήρθα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ..
Ας κανονισουνε να γυρίσει ο άλλος η ας βρούμε κάποιον άλλον...δεν αντέχω πια έχω μπουκωσει..
Χίλια συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά μιας και υποφέρουμε απτό ίδιο πράγμα είπα να τα πω..

----------


## Annnie

sonia καταλαβαινω αυτα που μου λες. Τα σκεφτομαι και γω συχνα πυκνα. Ειδικα τις περιοδους που δεν εχω κρισεις αγχους. 

Φιλοδοξιες ναι είχα τοτε που σπουδαζα, να τελειωσω να κανω το ενα και το αλλο, μετα που εψαχνα δουλεια ηθελα τα παραπανω, προοπτικες εξελιξης, καλο ωραριο, καλο μισθο, να μετακομισω σε δικο μου σπιτι. Αυτα ολα εσβησαν οταν ακουγα απανωτα οχι σε καθε ιντερβιου.(Σκεψου να ψαχνεις για δουλεια την ωρα που οι εταιρειες/γραφεια κτλ αντι να εργοδοτουν απολυουν κοσμο) 

Μετα οταν τελικα βρηκα μια δουλεια στο τομεα που σπουδασα (λογιστικη) πιστευα οτι ολα τα παραπανω θα ερθουν αν εγω ειμαι συνεπης και κανω οτι μου ανατεθει. Μεγα λαθος.
Αλλα εγω σκεφτομουν οτι δεν πειραζει θα μαθω οτι μπορω και θα παω καπου καλυτερα. Γι αυτο προσπαθουσα να βρω αλλη δουλεια με περισσοτερες ευθυνες.
Μετα ηρθε η καινουργια δουλεια οπου αλλαξε ολη μου η κοσμοθεωρια, εχθρικο περιβαλλον, η δουλεια η ιδια αν οχι και λιγο κατωτερη δεν θα εκανα κατι ουσιαστικα καινουργιο για να μαθω κατι αλλο, και ο μισθος ο ιδιος ενω στο ιντερβιου μου ειπαν αλλα. Ο χειροτερος μου μήνας.

Με ρωτας αν εχω στοχους. Τωρα πια δεν θελω να εχω. Δεν θελω γιατι περιμενω πολλα και επισης ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο μου. 
Οχι δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη γιατι συγκρινομαι συνεχως με τους αλλους τους "πετυχημενους". και 'γω θελω να ειμαι πιο δυναμικη ομως δεν μπορω.

Μου λες οτι εξετάζω πάρα πολύ το θέμα δουλειά σαν δουλειά και όχι γενικότερα στο πλαίσιο της ζωής μου. Ναι συμφωνω. 
Ομως η δουλεια για εμενα ειναι η ζωη μου. Δεν εχω σχεση οι φιλες μου εξαφανισμενες καποιες εχουν παντρευτει και εχουν αλλες προτεραιοτητες. Καποιες σε σχεση, καποιες αλλες ζουν σε αλλη πολη. Δεν μου αρεσει και να πολυβγαινω. Οπως καταλαβαινεις ζω μεσα απο το εργασιακο περιβαλλον γι αυτο και ολα αυτα.

Συγνωμη για το σεντονι.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν νομίζω να το εννοείς ότι έχεις σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά και δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις τίποτα για να αλλάξει η καθημερινότητά σου προς το καλύτερο ή ότι δεν έχεις στόχους. Φυσικά και έχεις, απλώς σε έχει πιάσει τεμπελίτιδα- και έχω εξηγήσει πολλές φορές τι εννοώ τεμπελιά. Τεμπελιά για αλλαγές και ξεβόλεμα, όχι τεμπελιά να κάνουμε δουλειές. Και αγχώδη διαταραχή να έχει κάποιος και κατάθλιψη και ξέρω κι εγώ τι, αν δεν κάνει τίποτα μα τίποτα για να προσπαθήσει να το αλλάξει, τεμπελιά είναι. Επίσης κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι και πλέον έχεις συμβιβαστεί εσύ με την μουρκέλα (που δεν είναι έτσι και το ξέρεις) υπάρχει και το πρακτικό. Ως πότε θα κάνουμε το κορόιδο στο τι μας λένε οι γονείς και θα κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε ( :Wink:  εμείς, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είμαστε και τσάμπα μάγκες να ζούμε στις πλάτες τους ως τα βαθιά γεράματα; Όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια, πως θα γίνει δηλαδή;

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν νομίζω να το εννοείς ότι έχεις σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά και δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις τίποτα για να αλλάξει η καθημερινότητά σου προς το καλύτερο ή ότι δεν έχεις στόχους. Φυσικά και έχεις, απλώς σε έχει πιάσει τεμπελίτιδα- και έχω εξηγήσει πολλές φορές τι εννοώ τεμπελιά. Τεμπελιά για αλλαγές και ξεβόλεμα, όχι τεμπελιά να κάνουμε δουλειές. Και αγχώδη διαταραχή να έχει κάποιος και κατάθλιψη και ξέρω κι εγώ τι, αν δεν κάνει τίποτα μα τίποτα για να προσπαθήσει να το αλλάξει, τεμπελιά είναι. Επίσης κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι και πλέον έχεις συμβιβαστεί εσύ με την μουρκέλα (που δεν είναι έτσι και το ξέρεις) υπάρχει και το πρακτικό. Ως πότε θα κάνουμε το κορόιδο στο τι μας λένε οι γονείς και θα κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε ( εμείς, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είμαστε και τσάμπα μάγκες να ζούμε στις πλάτες τους ως τα βαθιά γεράματα; Όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια, πως θα γίνει δηλαδή;


Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά που λες και σωστά είναι δεν λέω όχι..αλλά η κοπέλα εξ αρχής του θέματος είπε κάτι πολύ βασικό...στη δουλειά της είχε γίνει κάτι δυσάρεστο και από Τοτες φοβάται να εργαστεί η να το πω ακριβώς φοβάται να αλλάξει δουλειά....όλα τα παραπάνω που λες είναι σωστά δεν λέω όχι...αλλά όταν αποκτάς άγχος πάνω στο θέμα της εργασίας όσο και αν ξέρεις πιο είναι το σωστό δενοορεις να διαχειριστείς το θέμα του άγχους και πάντα σε κερδίζει..προσωπικά το τελευταίο ένα χρονω εχω φύγει πάνω από δέκα δουλειές..με παραίτηση..γιατί δεν άντεχα το άγχος που με κυρίευε..εσφιγγε το στομάχι μου..δεν μπορούσα να ησυχάσω είχα συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου ότι δεν θα τα κατάφερνα..το άγχος και ο φόβος με έχει κυριευση...
Ξέρω και εγώ ότι πρέπει να δουλέψω όπως και η θεματοθετρια...απλώς θέλω να πω ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι στο χέρι μας.. τουλάχιστον ακόμα...μακάρι να βρω καλό ψυχολόγο να με βοηθήσει να μπορέσω να γινω καλά..

----------


## Sonia

Μα Γιώργο εγώ δεν είπα ότι γίνονται θάυματα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Βήμα-βήμα αντιμετωπίζεις το όποιο θέμα έχεις. Δεν κάθεσαι να περιμένεις την επιφοίτηση όμως. Θα χτυπήσει για παράδειγμα ένας καλός ψυχολόγος την πόρτα σου και θα σου πει "Ήρθα"; Όχι βέβαια, πρέπει να ψάξεις πρώτα να βρεις κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Είναι ένα βήμα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση. Μπορεί o πρώτος να μη σε βοηθήσει, θα ψάξεις τον επόμενο που θα μπορεί μέχρι να τον βρεις. Το να το πάρεις απόφαση και να δεις ψυχολόγο στο χέρι σου είναι, δεν είναι στο χέρι του γείτονα. Λέει η κοπέλα έχει ρουτινιάσει και εκτός δουλειάς δεν έχει ζωή γιατί δεν έχει σχέση και δεν έχει φίλες γιατί οι φίλες της παντρεύτηκαν. Στο χέρι της είναι να προσπαθήσει να κάνει νέες παρέες ή ως ένα βαθμό να αναθερμάνει τις παλιές, να γνωρίσει καινούρια άτομα. Πως θα τα γνωρίσει, κοιτώντας το ταβάνι; Αυτό εννοώ τεμπελιά για αλλαγές, δεν εννοώ γιατί εσύ ή η κοπέλα από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη δεν γίνεστε super ουάου μανατζαραίοι πολυεθνικών να κυνηγάτε την επόμενη επαγγελματική πρόκληση ή party animals!

----------


## giorgos35

> Μα Γιώργο εγώ δεν είπα ότι γίνονται θάυματα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Βήμα-βήμα αντιμετωπίζεις το όποιο θέμα έχεις. Δεν κάθεσαι να περιμένεις την επιφοίτηση όμως. Θα χτυπήσει για παράδειγμα ένας καλός ψυχολόγος την πόρτα σου και θα σου πει "Ήρθα"; Όχι βέβαια, πρέπει να ψάξεις πρώτα να βρεις κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Είναι ένα βήμα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση. Μπορεί o πρώτος να μη σε βοηθήσει, θα ψάξεις τον επόμενο που θα μπορεί μέχρι να τον βρεις. Το να το πάρεις απόφαση και να δεις ψυχολόγο στο χέρι σου είναι, δεν είναι στο χέρι του γείτονα. Λέει η κοπέλα έχει ρουτινιάσει και εκτός δουλειάς δεν έχει ζωή γιατί δεν έχει σχέση και δεν έχει φίλες γιατί οι φίλες της παντρεύτηκαν. Στο χέρι της είναι να προσπαθήσει να κάνει νέες παρέες ή ως ένα βαθμό να αναθερμάνει τις παλιές, να γνωρίσει καινούρια άτομα. Πως θα τα γνωρίσει, κοιτώντας το ταβάνι; Αυτό εννοώ τεμπελιά για αλλαγές, δεν εννοώ γιατί εσύ ή η κοπέλα από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη δεν γίνεστε super ουάου μανατζαραίοι πολυεθνικών να κυνηγάτε την επόμενη επαγγελματική πρόκληση ή party animals!


Καλά ούτε σι άλλος δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κυνηγήσω την οποιαδήποτε μανατζιρλικη μην σου πω και την οποιαδήποτε δουλειά...αλλά τώρα που το εξηγήσεις καταλαβαίνω την εννοείς και έχεις δίκιο..εγώ παρεξήγησα πολύ λίγο την λέξη τεμπελιά...και ξέρεις γιατί ??γιατί όσοι έχουμε ΕΡΓΟΦΟΒΙΑ ακούμε καθημερινά απτήν οικογένεια μας ότι είμαστε τεμπελιδες και καπώς έτσι το συσχέτισα..σορυ..
Αυτό ακριβώς έκανε πριν λίγο έψαξα να βρω ψυχολόγο απτό ίντερνετ κάπου κοντά σε εμένα..βρήκα μια γυναίκα ψυχολόγο..που εξειδικεύτηκε πάνω σε φοβίες και άγχωδεις διαταραχές..οι φοβιες είναι προεκτάσεις των αγχωδων διαταραχών..από όσα διάβασα αυτό έχω καταλάβει..έχω πάρει την απόφαση και απτήν επόμενη εβδομάδα σίγουρα θα επισκεφθώ ψυχολόγο...δεν μπορώ να ζω σε αυτή τη κόλαση....πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση..

----------


## Sonia

Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι ότι ας πούμε βαριέται να σηκωθεί να πλύνει τα πιάτα. Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου είναι ότι βαριέται/διστάζει/αποφεύγει/δεν τολμά, όπως θες πες το, να κάνει αλλαγές στη ζωή του ακόμα κι αν ξέρει ότι θα του βγουν σε καλό. Του είναι πιο "εύκολο" να μένει στάσιμος και να βαλτώνει σε μία κατάσταση που του είναι γνώριμη, ακόμα και εάν υποφέρει ή δεν περνάει καλά και ξέρει ότι τα πράγματα με κάποια προσπάθεια θα ήταν καλύτερα μετά από λίγο. Αρνείται καν να ξεκινήσει την προσπάθεια. Αυτό είναι η τεμπελιά.

----------


## giorgos35

> Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι ότι ας πούμε βαριέται να σηκωθεί να πλύνει τα πιάτα. Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου είναι ότι βαριέται/διστάζει/αποφεύγει/δεν τολμά, όπως θες πες το, να κάνει αλλαγές στη ζωή του ακόμα κι αν ξέρει ότι θα του βγουν σε καλό. Του είναι πιο "εύκολο" να μένει στάσιμος και να βαλτώνει σε μία κατάσταση που του είναι γνώριμη, ακόμα και εάν υποφέρει ή δεν περνάει καλά και ξέρει ότι τα πράγματα με κάποια προσπάθεια θα ήταν καλύτερα μετά από λίγο. Αρνείται καν να ξεκινήσει την προσπάθεια. Αυτό είναι η τεμπελιά.


Σόνια καταλαβαίνω τη θες να πεις ...αλλά μάλλον δεν ξέρω η εγώ μπερδεύτηκα η Έσυ...να το πάρουμε λίγο απτήν αρχή αν δεν σου είναι κουραστικό βέβαια...και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για το χρόνο σου και για της σβουκες σου.
Λοιπόν είμαι 39 χρόνον δουλεύω απτά 14 μου...σύνολο εργασίας 25 χρόνια..τα 5 να ειμουν άνεργος λέμε τώρα σύνολο 20 χρόνια εργασίας..
Έχω δούλεψή σε αποθήκες και δέκα ώρες την ημέρα για αρκετό διάστημα από δύο έως και σε σύνολο 4 χρόνια..
Έχω δουλέψει λάντζα στη Γερμανία 14-15 ώρες κάθε μέρα και σαββατοκύριακα...ποτέ δεν φοβόμουν τη δουλειά ποτέ...τώρα εδώ και ένα χρόνο με έχει πιάσει ένας τρομερός φόβος ένα τρομερό αγχως..με κάνει να παραιτούμαι και μετα ησυχάζει..ήρεμο όταν παραιτούμαι και μετά από λίγο καιρό ξανά βγενω στην αναζήτηση εργασίας..όταν με πάρουν στη δουλειά πάλι τα ίδια..
Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ΞΕΡΩ ότι δεν μπορώ να προχωρήσω έτσι τη ζωή μου και αυτοκαταστεεφομαι αλλά είμαι ανίκανος να διαχειρστω αυτό το αγχως και το φόβο..ΠΑΝΤΑ με νικάει....
ΘΕΛΩ να εργαστώ και να προσφέρω στο σπίτι μου..
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να μενω άπραγος..
ΘΕΛΩ μια φυσιολογική ζωή..
Αλλά ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ..
Δεν ξέρω τι φοβάμαι πράγματικα δεν ξέρω τι φοβάμαι μακάρι να ήξερα..αλλά ξέρω όμως ότι φοβάμαι..
Δεν ξέρω τι με αγχωνει τόσο πολύ και με κάνει να παραιτηθώ από κάθε εργασία..η απτής δέκα δουλειές να παραιτούμαι στης οχτώ..αλλά ξέρω ότι αγχώνομαι..
Και κυρίως δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ αυτό...
Μου αρέσει αυτή η κατάσταση.???σου ορκίζομαι πως όχι δεν μου αρέσει..
Σου ορκίζομαι ότι θέλω να δουλέψω..
Αλλά σου ορκίζομαι όμως ότι φοβάμαι να δουλέψω.αγχωνομαι..
Συγγνώμη που τα λέω και τα ξανά λέω...αλλά μου βγενει συνεχώς να τα λέω αυτα

----------


## Sonia

Δεν λέμε κάτι αντιφατικό Γιώργο. Πρέπεις να δεις γιατί έχεις αυτό το άγχος και πως θα το ξεπεράσεις. Άρα ακοπεύεις τώρα να κάνεις κάτι, να δεις ψυχολόγο για να δεις τους φόβους σου και τι σου συμβαίνει και να το αλλάξεις.

Δες το τελευταίο μήνυμα της θεματοθέτριας. Σου βγάζει την ίδια διάθεση ή μία παραίτηση ότι έχω απογοητευτεί, έχω άγχος, έχω παραιτηθεί από το οτιδήποτε, δεν θέλω να κάνω προσπάθεια; Με τ να λες ότι θέλω αλλά δεν μπορώ, μάλλον δεν θέλεις αρκετά. Απο μηχανής θεοί δεν υπάρχουν. Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει.

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν λέμε κάτι αντιφατικό Γιώργο. Πρέπεις να δεις γιατί έχεις αυτό το άγχος και πως θα το ξεπεράσεις. Άρα ακοπεύεις τώρα να κάνεις κάτι, να δεις ψυχολόγο για να δεις τους φόβους σου και τι σου συμβαίνει και να το αλλάξεις.
> 
> Δες το τελευταίο μήνυμα της θεματοθέτριας. Σου βγάζει την ίδια διάθεση ή μία παραίτηση ότι έχω απογοητευτεί, έχω άγχος, έχω παραιτηθεί από το οτιδήποτε, δεν θέλω να κάνω προσπάθεια; Με τ να λες ότι θέλω αλλά δεν μπορώ, μάλλον δεν θέλεις αρκετά. Απο μηχανής θεοί δεν υπάρχουν. Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει.


Μπορεί η αννι να έχει και άλλα θέματα πέρα της εργοφοβιας..αυτό δεν το ξέρουμε..ένα είναι το σίγουρο ότι πρέπει και εκείνη να πάει σε ένα ψυχολόγο να δει τη της συμβαίνει γιατι δεν είναι φυσιολογικά αυτά τα πράγματα νέα παιδια είμαστε γιατί να παραιτουμαστε απτή ζωή???η ζωή είναι τόσο ωραία..και η φιλίες και συναναστροφές και η εργασία...τι πιο ωραίο το να δουλεύει ένας άνθρωπος και να έχει τα λεφτά του..
Μακάρι να ξεπερνιέται αυτή η κολ.....ασθένεια..
Αλλιώς με βλέπω να βρίσκομαι σε οικονομικό αδιέξοδο.οχι ότι θα ναι η πρώτη φορά..απλά άλλες φορές έλεγα ότι θα βρω δουλειά και θα τα λύσω ενώ τώρα δεν θα μπορώ να λέω ούτε αυτό ..
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω να κάνω κάτι δικό μου..δεν ξέρω τι αλλά θα σκεφτώ..

----------


## Sonia

Το ίδιο λέμε.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Tην Αννη ή την βοηθησαμε ή μας φοβηθηκε χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> Tην Αννη ή την βοηθησαμε ή μας φοβηθηκε χαχα


Έλα ντε..πιστεύω ότι τη βοηθήσαμε...διότι όταν άνοιξε το θέμα αν θυμάμαι καλά αναρωτιόταν ε τι έχει...ενώ τώρα ξέρει..άρα είναι πιο κοντά στο να το λύση...
Έπειτα δεν της είπαμε και κάτι κακό για να τη φοβησουμε..της είπαμε να πάει σε ψυχολόγο να δεχτή βοήθεια για το πρόβλημα της κάτι το οποίο φυσικά θα το κάνω και εγώ.. πιστεύω ότι τη βοηθήσαμε..

----------


## giorgos35

> Tην Αννη ή την βοηθησαμε ή μας φοβηθηκε χαχα


Η ανι δεν ξανά μπήκε ελπίζω να μην πήρε στραβά αυτά που είπαμε..που δεν είπαμε και κάτι κακό αλλά λέω .

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γιωργο help ειναι να παω να δωσω ενα βιογραφικο και αγχονωμαι δε ξερω τι θα κανω εκει αν με παρουν (υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν). Απο τη μια χαρηκα απο την αλλη αγχωθηκα θα εχει πιεση απο αποψη χρονου τι θα με βαλουν να κανω κτλ

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο help ειναι να παω να δωσω ενα βιογραφικο και αγχονωμαι δε ξερω τι θα κανω εκει αν με παρουν (υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν). Απο τη μια χαρηκα απο την αλλη αγχωθηκα θα εχει πιεση απο αποψη χρονου τι θα με βαλουν να κανω κτλ


Μισώ ένα ένα ...πίεση εννοείς ότι θα σε βάλουν να κάνεις κάτι και πρέπει να το κάνεις γρήγορα??
Κοίτα να σου δώσω μια συμβουλή...
Αν η δουλειά είναι απτή συνέντευξη κι όλας τόσο πιεστική φαντάσου να πιάσεις δουλειά τη έχει να γίνει..
Ωστόσο μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου μερικές δουλειές σου δείχνουν απτή αρχή ότι είναι πιεστικές ψαρωτικα ενώ άμα πιάσεις δουλειά μπορεί να μην είναι πιεστικές..
Κοιτα πάνε στη δουλειά και βλέπεις στη πραξη..άμα δεις ότι είναι οκ...συνεχίζεις..άμα δεις ότι δεν την παλευης με το άγχος το παρατάς και τελείωσε..τίποτα δεν είναι πολυτιμότερο απτήν υγεια μας..

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο help ειναι να παω να δωσω ενα βιογραφικο και αγχονωμαι δε ξερω τι θα κανω εκει αν με παρουν (υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν). Απο τη μια χαρηκα απο την αλλη αγχωθηκα θα εχει πιεση απο αποψη χρονου τι θα με βαλουν να κανω κτλ


Τι δουλειά ειναι αυτή ρουλακι???είναι περίπου στο αντικείμενο σου??στης δυνατότητες σου???
Την ταχύτητα ποτέ μου δεν την φοβήθηκα ..πάντα πίστευα ότι ειμαι γρήγορος στη δουλειά μου...
Έχω τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση πάνω σε αυτό..
Σε πάρα πολλές δουλειές που έχω κάνει μου λέγανε κάνε λίγο πιο σιγά...γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά..
Θέλω να πω ότι το μόνο καλό που βγενει μέσα απτό άγχος(το οποίο είναι κακό φυσικά)το μόνο καλό που βγενει από αυτό είναι ότι μας κάνει να είμαστε γρήγοροι
..πιστεύω σε εσένα και πιστεύω θα τα πας μια χαρά..να είσαι άνετοι και να πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου..τόσες μέρες που μιλάμε βλέπω ότι είσαι ένα πανέξυπνο κορίτσι..σε κανένα σημείο δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρεις... Ε δεν πιστεύω τώρα να σε βάλουν αν κάνεις και χειρουργείο του πουστη έλεος...
Χαλάρωσε δεν θα σου πάρουν και το κεφαλι...αν τους κάνεις καλως αν όχι δεν τρέχει τίποτα ..απολύσεις και προσλήψεις έχουμε να κανουμε για πολύ καιρό ακόμα..δεν εισαι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία..

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιωργο help ειναι να παω να δωσω ενα βιογραφικο και αγχονωμαι δε ξερω τι θα κανω εκει αν με παρουν (υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με παρουν). Απο τη μια χαρηκα απο την αλλη αγχωθηκα θα εχει πιεση απο αποψη χρονου τι θα με βαλουν να κανω κτλ


Τελευταία λέω στον εαυτό μου Γιώργο μην σκέφτεσαι άδειασε το μυαλό σου..πάνε στη δουλειά σου και ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει..ούτε σι άλλος με το να το σκέφτεσαι από πριν δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα..όχι μόνο δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα αλλά του εναντίον κάνεις κακό και στον εαυτό σου διότι τον αγχωνεις..χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε τη δουλειά σου..το παν στη δουλειά ρουλακι είναι να βρούμε τον τρόπο να περνάμε καλά..και όταν λέω να περνάμε καλά φυσικά δεν εννοώ ότι πάω στη δουλειά και διασκευαζω λες και είμαι στα μπουζούκια..
Απλά περνάω ευχάριστα την ώρα μου...προσπαθώ να μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω και να συμφιλιωθεί μαζί του.
Αν δεν βρεις τρόπο να περνάς καλά στη δουλειά σου και δεν συμφιλιωθείς με αυτό Τοτες στη δουλειά δεν αντέχουμε ούτε μια ώρα..μας φένεται κόλαση...
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι και θα τα καταφέρεις και θα σε συμπαθησουνε και θα κάνεις νέες φίλες..και ολα θα πάνε καλά..είσαι έξυπνο κορίτσι και συμπαθητική..
Όλα θα πάνε καλά..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλημερα Γιωργο δικαιο εχεις αλλα με πιανει πανικος σκεφτομαι παντα αρνητικα. Υπο πιεση κολλαω. Εξυπνη ειμαι οταν δεν αγχονομαι χαχα. Δεν ξερω που θα με βαλουν. Θα σου πω κατι που το ειπα και στην ψυχιατρο την σεληνη να ειχα ανακαλυψει ενα τιποτα θα ειμαι παλι. Τι κακο κανουν καμια φορα οι γονεις αθελα τους. Παντως να σου πω δεν αλλαξα πολλες δουλειες αφου ειχαμε μαγαζι οποτε ουτε αντικειμενο συγκεκριμενο εχω, εκτος αν κοβω μπουγατσες, αν και αυτο χλωμο το βλεπω δεν με πηγαινε η πωληση ολο κερνουσα χαχα. Τα λογια σου μου αναπτερωσαν το ηθικο θα παω με τσαμπουκα. Ευτυχως τελειωσα προσφατα απο την αλλη εργασια και ειμαι πιο συνειδητοποιημενη δηλαδη ειμαι λιγοτερο αγχωμενη απο αλλες φορες. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλημερα Γιωργο δικαιο εχεις αλλα με πιανει πανικος σκεφτομαι παντα αρνητικα. Υπο πιεση κολλαω. Εξυπνη ειμαι οταν δεν αγχονομαι χαχα. Δεν ξερω που θα με βαλουν. Θα σου πω κατι που το ειπα και στην ψυχιατρο την σεληνη να ειχα ανακαλυψει ενα τιποτα θα ειμαι παλι. Τι κακο κανουν καμια φορα οι γονεις αθελα τους. Παντως να σου πω δεν αλλαξα πολλες δουλειες αφου ειχαμε μαγαζι οποτε ουτε αντικειμενο συγκεκριμενο εχω, εκτος αν κοβω μπουγατσες, αν και αυτο χλωμο το βλεπω δεν με πηγαινε η πωληση ολο κερνουσα χαχα. Τα λογια σου μου αναπτερωσαν το ηθικο θα παω με τσαμπουκα. Ευτυχως τελειωσα προσφατα απο την αλλη εργασια και ειμαι πιο συνειδητοποιημενη δηλαδη ειμαι λιγοτερο αγχωμενη απο αλλες φορες. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ


Χερομαι ρουλακι που κατάφερα να σε βοηθήσω έστω και λίγο...
Κερνάς μπουγάτσα γιατί είσαι φιλότιμη..και εγώ το ίδιο ειμαι..αλλά να σου πω καμία φορά μπορεί να θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου που είμαι φιλότιμος αλλά καταβαθος μου αρέσω πολύ που είμαι φιλότιμος καλύτερα φιλότιμος και με μπέσα παρά το αντίθετο...
Σε καταλαβενω απόλυτα δεν είναι στο χερι μας πολλές φορές να μην αγχωνόμαστε αυτό το λέω και στον εαυτό μου αλλά λέω ότι Γιώργο όπως όλοι πρέπει να δουλεψης εσύ δουλεύεις από μικρός μην μασάς μια..έχεις φάει τη ζωή με το κουτάλι τέλος πάντων προσπαθώ με κάποιο τρόπο να ενθαρυνω το εαυτό μου..άλλες φορές πέτυχε η αυτό άλλες όχι..
Σήμερα θεωρητικά τελείωσα με την δουλειά και θα ξανά πιάσω δουλειά στην ίδια δουλειά τον Φεβρουάριο..
Θεωρητικα πρακτικά όμως δεν ξέρω..σήμερα ένα συνάδελφος μου είπα ότι από Δευτέρα το εργοστάσιο ξεκινάει διπλή βάρδια..και από κείνη την ώρα αγχοθηκα πάλι..μου τάραξε χωρίς να θέλει τα ήσυχα νερά μου..
Αγχώθηκα γιατί δεν θέλω να πάω..αν του πω θέλω να έρθω Φεβρουάριο για να ξεκουραστώ λίγο..θα θυμώσει μετά μπορεί να μην με πάρει ούτε τον Φεβρουάριο..αγχώθηκα γιατί θα έρθω σε δύσκολη θέση θα αναγκαστώ να του πω όχι...το καλύτερο θα είναι όπως συμφωνήσαμε μέχρι σήμερα ότι θα δουλέψω να το τήρηση..μακάρι να μην με πει τίποτα..ουφ..
Κολασθενεια...πως μας βρήκε αυτή η ασθένεια και μας ταλαιπωρεί ...
Ακριβώς σαν εμένα είσαι όταν αγχώνεσαι νομίζεις ότι δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα...όμως κάτι τέτοιο είναι μόνο στο μυαλό μας και δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο..απλά πρέπει να πείσουμε τον εαυτό μας ότι όλα είναι οκ..ότι δεν θα συμβεί τίποτα κακό στη δουλειά...

----------


## giorgos35

Με πήραν τηλ.απτη δουλειά και δεν τ σήκωσα ημουν οδοντίατρο...απτήν ώρα που χτύπησε το τηλ.και είδα ότι ήταν απτή δουλειά μου χάλασε η διάθεση μου...
Δεν ξέρω αν με θέλει για δουλειά η αν με θέλει για να μου πει για την απόλυση ...αν με το θέλει για την απόλυση όλα είναι οκ.αλλα αν με θέλει για δουλειά τη θα κάνω??
Απτή μι θέλω να συνεχίσω είναι καλή δουλειά εινάι καλή άνθρωποι..δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτούς το 
Πρόβλημα είναι με τον εαυτό μου...
Αν του πω οκ θα πάω αλλά μετά αν με πιάσει το πρόβλημα μου τι θα κάνω??δεν θα μπορώ να τα παρατήσω...αν δεν πάω μετά φοβάμαι μην τυχόν και δεν με πάρει και για σεζόν...
Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Με πήραν τηλ.απτη δουλειά και δεν τ σήκωσα ημουν οδοντίατρο...απτήν ώρα που χτύπησε το τηλ.και είδα ότι ήταν απτή δουλειά μου χάλασε η διάθεση μου...
> Δεν ξέρω αν με θέλει για δουλειά η αν με θέλει για να μου πει για την απόλυση ...αν με το θέλει για την απόλυση όλα είναι οκ.αλλα αν με θέλει για δουλειά τη θα κάνω??
> Απτή μι θέλω να συνεχίσω είναι καλή δουλειά εινάι καλή άνθρωποι..δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτούς το 
> Πρόβλημα είναι με τον εαυτό μου...
> Αν του πω οκ θα πάω αλλά μετά αν με πιάσει το πρόβλημα μου τι θα κάνω??δεν θα μπορώ να τα παρατήσω...αν δεν πάω μετά φοβάμαι μην τυχόν και δεν με πάρει και για σεζόν...
> Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα..


Mηπως να μην σκεφτομαστε μακρια δες το τωρα τι θελεις να πας η οχι. Ποσο καιρο δουλευεις εκει? Αφου ειναι καλοι ανθρωποι και η δουλεια καλη κανε μια προσπαθεια

----------


## giorgos35

> Mηπως να μην σκεφτομαστε μακρια δες το τωρα τι θελεις να πας η οχι. Ποσο καιρο δουλευεις εκει? Αφου ειναι καλοι ανθρωποι και η δουλεια καλη κανε μια προσπαθεια


Και εγώ αυτής της γνώμης είμαι ρε συ ρουλακι...
Εγώ θέλω να πάω...αλλά άμα πάω και με πιάσει το άγχος και ο φόβος μετά μου βγενει να παραιτούμαι..να μην θέλω να πάω στη δουλειά...και γίνομαι χαλιά μετά.
Όταν είμαι καλά πάω μια χαρά στη δουλειά μου..
Όταν με πιάνει η το πρόβλημα μου δεν θέλω..το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι???ευτηχως η δυστυχώς που για εμένα είναι ευτηχως..
Είναι ότι δεν είναι μόνιμη αυτή η πάθηση...δηλαδή τώρα είναι καλά δεν γίναμε δεν αγχονομε είμαι σε θέση να βγαλω ολόκληρη σεζόν οκ..αλλά δεν ξέρω αυτό το καλά πόσο διαρκεί και πότε και πια στιγμή θα με πιάσει η πάθηση μου...δηλαδή τώρα μπορεί να είμαι οκ...μετά από μια ώρα να είμαι χάλια...αύριο μπορεί να είμαι οκ....μεθαυριο πάλι να είμαι χάλια.... Κατάλαβες??δεν εμπιστεύομαι τον εαυτό μου να πω είναι και θα είμαι οκ και πάω στη δουλειά μου...αναρωτιέμαι..τώρα είμαι οκ αλλά μέχρι πότε θα είμαι??.
Παράδειγμα σήμερα απτό πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι ειμουν εντάξει..μτο μεσημέρι 1:30 ξανά έγινα χάλια..είπα ποτέ θα περάσει η ώρα να φύγω...ευτηχως σου λέω θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον είναι η τελευταία μέρα σήμερα..για να μην ήταν όμως??για να χρειάζονταν να συνεχίσω μέχρι Δεκέμβρη??ενώ θέλω να δουλεύω μου αρέσει τώρα πια εδώ που είμαι το ψιλοσυνηθησα ...αλλά
Όταν με πιάνει χαλνιεμαι

----------


## JohnyK33

Ψαχνω να αλλαξω δουλεια,τελευταια ειμαι σε διαρκη καταπιεση και απογοητευση,μεταξυ ψυχολογικης φθορας και υπαρχει μια αισθηση οτι εχω εγκλωβιστει σε ενα εργασιακο περιβαλλον που δεν μου αρεσει,που δεν υπαρχει σταθερο προγραμμα,δεν πληρωνουν οπως θα επρεπε τα νομιμα,αρκετοι που γνωριζα εχουν φυγει εδω και καποιο καιρο,νιωθω αδυναμος γενικα,να πω ενα οχι,εχουν υπαρξει καποιες ευκαιριες αλλα φοβαμαι την αλλαγη,το αγνωστο που μπορει να συνταντησω σε μια αλλη εργασια,μια ανασφαλεια που με επηρεαζει στο να παρω την αποφαση και να αρπαξω την επομενη ευκαιρια που θα μου δωθει ωστε να ξεκινησω με κατι αλλο,ας μην ειναι τα χρηματα πολλα,ας ειναι ενας βασικος μισθος,αρκει να ειναι πιο ευχαριστο το περιβαλλον,να νιωθω ικανοτερος στο αντικειμενο και βασικο,να μου μενει χρονος για τον εαυτο μου,να μπορω να κανω 1-2 δραστηριοτητες απο τις οποιες παιρνω καποια ικανοποιηση.Αυτο δεν συμβαινει τωρα στη δουλεια που ειμαι.

Το προβλημα ειναι ο φοβος,η δειλια,η ατολμια,δηλαδη στελνω βιογραφικα,θα με παρουν ενα τηλεφωνο και δεν το σηκωνω να μιλησω,απο ντροπαλοτητα ισως,δεν υπαρχει αποφασιστικότητα εκ μερους μου,με αποτελεσμα να μενω στα ιδια και να διαιωνιζεται μια κατασταση του στυλ,θελω να φυγω απο εκει που ειμαι τωρα,θελω να δοκιμασω κατι αλλο,αλλα να μην κανω την αλλαγη και ειμαι χειροτερα τελικα. :Confused: 

Αυτο που αναφερθηκε και σε αλλα μηνυματα,το σκαλωμα,το κολλημα,οτι τα χανεις,δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις κλπ. Γιατι γμτ να ειμαι τοσο χεστης και να φοβαμαι να τολμησω,να παρω αποφασεις αμεσες.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ψαχνω να αλλαξω δουλεια,τελευταια ειμαι σε διαρκη καταπιεση και απογοητευση,μεταξυ ψυχολογικης φθορας και υπαρχει μια αισθηση οτι εχω εγκλωβιστει σε ενα εργασιακο περιβαλλον που δεν μου αρεσει,που δεν υπαρχει σταθερο προγραμμα,δεν πληρωνουν οπως θα επρεπε τα νομιμα,αρκετοι που γνωριζα εχουν φυγει εδω και καποιο καιρο,νιωθω αδυναμος γενικα,να πω ενα οχι,εχουν υπαρξει καποιες ευκαιριες αλλα φοβαμαι την αλλαγη,το αγνωστο που μπορει να συνταντησω σε μια αλλη εργασια,μια ανασφαλεια που με επηρεαζει στο να παρω την αποφαση και να αρπαξω την επομενη ευκαιρια που θα μου δωθει ωστε να ξεκινησω με κατι αλλο,ας μην ειναι τα χρηματα πολλα,ας ειναι ενας βασικος μισθος,αρκει να ειναι πιο ευχαριστο το περιβαλλον,να νιωθω ικανοτερος στο αντικειμενο και βασικο,να μου μενει χρονος για τον εαυτο μου,να μπορω να κανω 1-2 δραστηριοτητες απο τις οποιες παιρνω καποια ικανοποιηση.Αυτο δεν συμβαινει τωρα στη δουλεια που ειμαι.
> 
> Το προβλημα ειναι ο φοβος,η δειλια,η ατολμια,δηλαδη στελνω βιογραφικα,θα με παρουν ενα τηλεφωνο και δεν το σηκωνω να μιλησω,απο ντροπαλοτητα ισως,δεν υπαρχει αποφασιστικότητα εκ μερους μου,με αποτελεσμα να μενω στα ιδια και να διαιωνιζεται μια κατασταση του στυλ,θελω να φυγω απο εκει που ειμαι τωρα,θελω να δοκιμασω κατι αλλο,αλλα να μην κανω την αλλαγη και ειμαι χειροτερα τελικα.
> 
> Αυτο που αναφερθηκε και σε αλλα μηνυματα,το σκαλωμα,το κολλημα,οτι τα χανεις,δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις κλπ. Γιατι γμτ να ειμαι τοσο χεστης και να φοβαμαι να τολμησω,να παρω αποφασεις αμεσες.


 Φιλε μου μην το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου! μην εισαι αδικος μαζι "του", Εχει κανει τοσο αγωνα αξιζει να του δωσεις τα ευσιμα που του αναλωγουν.Θα αναφερθω πρωτα στο θεμα της επομενης δουλειας και συγκεκριμενα στο ωραριο οπου και λες για να εχεις ελευθερο χρονο. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου οπου επιδιωκεις να ανταμιφσεις τον εαυτο σου με αυτο το δωρο, διοτις τι στο καλο κανομε τελικα?? ζουμε για να δουλευουμε? η δουλευουμε για να ζουμε?
Χωρις να θελω να σε ξενερωσω οι πιο πολλες δουλειες στην εποχη μας - κι ας ξεχασουμε τις εκτατες αυτες ημερες του κοροναιου - αυτη την εποχη λοιπον, οι πιο πολλες θεσεις εργασιας ξεπερνουν κατα πολυ το 8ωρο.Δυστυχως, πανε στο10ωρο και βλεπουμε, φυσικα ψωρις την νομιμη ερωτηση οπου προβλεπεται απο τον νομο οσον αφορα την υπερωρια.Δυστυχως θεωρειτε δεδομενο απο την εργοδοσια οτι θα κατσεις παραπανω.Αυτο το λαθος οπου κανουμε ολοι μας, διοτις καλα κανουμε και αγωνιζομαστε για καλητερους μισθους και ασφαληση, ξεχναμε ομως συνεχεια το ωραριο! το ξεχναμε και ειναι πολυ βασικο γαμωτο! διοτις ποια η ζωη οταν δουλευουμε 10 και 12 ωρες συνεχομενες?? διοτις μετα θελεις και πιο πολυ χρονο ξεκουρασης, αρα η καθημεριοτητα ειναι δουλεια και υπνος! και αν εισαι τυχερος να εχεις δουλεια 5/την εβδομαδα εχει καλος, σου μενουν 2 μερες να θυμηθεις οτι εισαι ανθρωπος ελευθερος και οχι σκλαβος. Για φαντασου να εισαι 6 / εβδομαδα?? τωτες ποια ζωη?? ποια ελευθερια?? Αληθεια ποιος μισθος θεωρειται ο αντιστοιχος για αυτο το ωραριο ε? θα πρεπει να εχει την λογικη του ναυτικου, οτι δλδ δουλευεις για καποιους μηνες, χανεις καποιους μηνες ζωης αλλα τα χρηματα που κερδιζεις αξιζουν για να πεις οτι βαζεις στην ακρη ενα σοβαρο ποσον.Ομως δεν ειναι ετσι, αντε να σου δινουν 1,500 με 2,000 το πολυ ανα μηνα! ειναι μισθος αυτος για να τον ανταλαξεις με τα νιατα σου? διοτις στην ουσια αυτο ακριβως γινετε τους πουλαμε την ελευθερια μας! 
Λυπαμαι που στα εγραψα τοσο μαυρα., Ομως ισως ετσι εκτιμισεις τον εαυτο σου παραπανω! διοτις τον αδικεις λιγουλακι φιλε μου. Αρα η αποφαση σου να βρεις τετοια δουλεια, οπου θα ειναι καλητερες οι συνθηκες ειναι πολυ σοφη και απο μερος μου εχεις τα ευσιμα.

----------


## JohnyK33

Οχι ενταξει,ρεαλιστης ειμαι,απλα χρειαζομαι λιγο boost για να βγω απο το comfort zone και να αρχισω να επιλεγω πραγματα που δεν με πνιγουν συναισθηματικα, σταθεροτητα και τα νομιμα που δικαιουμαστε ολοι αλλα δεν τα παιρνουν ολοι δυστυχως. Η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν, αν σου την χαλανε, δεν μπορεις να αποδοσεις το ιδιο. 6/7 την εβδομαδα ειμαι, με αλλαγες προγραμματων συχνες, χωσιματα κλπ, κανω προσπαθειες,ζυγιζω επιλογες/ευκαιριες,αλλα θα πρεπει να γινω αποφασιστικος και να μην φοβαμαι το αγνωστο,την αλλαγη.

Εδωσα μια συνεντευξη για μια θεση,η οποια δεν πηγε καλα,με ρωτησανε πραγματα που δεν ηξερα τι να απαντησω η επεσα σε παγιδες φανερωνοντας αδυναμιες.Στο τελος μου ειπαν οι θεσεις εχουν καλυφθει,μαλλον οτι δεν πληρω τις προυποθεσεις.

----------


## JohnyK33

Επισης ειναι η ανασφαλεια οτι αλλαζεις εργασιακο περιβαλλον χωρις να ξεριες τι θασυναντησεις εκει που θα πας, θα εισαι παλι ο νεος που θα σε κοιτανε περιεργα, θα φορτωθεις με περισσιο αγχος και στρες να τα καταφερεις ολα καλα και εν τελει ισως το ρισκο να μην πιασει και να υπαρξει εκ νεου απογοητευση. 

Δεν ειμαι και ευκολα προσαρμοστικος,χρειαζομαι τον χρονο μου, να μου δειξουν καποια εμπιστοσυνη ακομη και αν στην αρχη κανω λαθη η δεν εχω καλη αποδοση. Δεν ξερω, απο τη μια θελω να φυγω απο την τωρινη δουλεια, απο την αλλη φοβαμαι μηπως βρεθω σε ακομη χειροτερη θεση χωρις να το περιμενω. 

Το σταθερο καθημερινο προγραμμα δεν το βρισκεις πλεον πουθενα, η θα εργαζεσαι βαρδιες με υπερωριες που προκυπτουν ξαφνικα, η θα σου κοβουν ρεπο, η θα παιρνεις αδεια ανευ αποδοχων κλπ.

----------


## JohnyK33

Ειμαι μπερδεμενος και εγκλωβισμενος, εχω τασεις φυγης απο το εργασιακο περιβαλλον που ειμαι, δεν με κανει να αισθανομαι ανετα η πολυκοσμια και η επικοινωνια με τους περισσοτερους γυρω μου, ειναι καπως δυσκολη απο πλευρας μου, απογοητευομαι ευκολα και τα παραταω ευκολα οταν δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω κατι. Ομως δεν βρισκω και κατι μεχρι στιγμης που να ειναι διεξοδος, φοβαμαι το αγνωστο, δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου γενικα. Εκει που πεισμωνω, προσπαθω να κανω αλλαγες, να ξεπερασω ενα εμποδιο, ενω εχω καποια προοδο, δεν αντεχω να το παω μεχρι τελους, τα παραταω και κανω πισωγυρισματα.

Τασεις απομονωσης, μοναξιας, πνιξιμο εσωτερικης θλιψης προσπαθωντας να κρυφτεις απο τους γυρω και να μην καταλαβουν κατι.

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Οχι ενταξει,ρεαλιστης ειμαι,απλα χρειαζομαι λιγο boost για να βγω απο το comfort zone και να αρχισω να επιλεγω πραγματα που δεν με πνιγουν συναισθηματικα, σταθεροτητα και τα νομιμα που δικαιουμαστε ολοι αλλα δεν τα παιρνουν ολοι δυστυχως. Η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν, αν σου την χαλανε, δεν μπορεις να αποδοσεις το ιδιο. 6/7 την εβδομαδα ειμαι, με αλλαγες προγραμματων συχνες, χωσιματα κλπ, κανω προσπαθειες,ζυγιζω επιλογες/ευκαιριες,αλλα θα πρεπει να γινω αποφασιστικος και να μην φοβαμαι το αγνωστο,την αλλαγη.
> 
> Εδωσα μια συνεντευξη για μια θεση,η οποια δεν πηγε καλα,με ρωτησανε πραγματα που δεν ηξερα τι να απαντησω η επεσα σε παγιδες φανερωνοντας αδυναμιες.Στο τελος μου ειπαν οι θεσεις εχουν καλυφθει,μαλλον οτι δεν πληρω τις προυποθεσεις.


Καλα οι συνεντευξεις ειναι ενα δραμα γι αυτους που ειναι αγχωδεις κτλ. Εδω εδωσα συνεντευξη παλια σε γνωστο ουτε το ονομα μου δε μπορεσα να πω κριση μαλλον ηταν ετρεμαν τα χερια μου ιδρωτας φουλ. Ευχη να καταργηθουν οι συνεντευξεις
Γιωργο35 που εισαι σε εχασα. Ολα καλά?

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλα οι συνεντευξεις ειναι ενα δραμα γι αυτους που ειναι αγχωδεις κτλ. Εδω εδωσα συνεντευξη παλια σε γνωστο ουτε το ονομα μου δε μπορεσα να πω κριση μαλλον ηταν ετρεμαν τα χερια μου ιδρωτας φουλ. Ευχη να καταργηθουν οι συνεντευξεις
> Γιωργο35 που εισαι σε εχασα. Ολα καλά?


Ναι χάθηκα εδώ και τρεις μήνες πάνω κάτω πάνω...
Ε ας πούμε καλά για να είμαστε καλά...
Παιδιά..μην αγχώνεστε τώρα θα μου πείτε εσύ το λες αυτό???..ναι γιατί το άγχος όσο το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τόσο μεγαλώνει...πχ αν μια δουλειά μας αγχωνει και η άλλη όχι ας επιλέξουμε την άλλη που δεν μας αγχωνει και ας έχει λιγότερα λεφτά...η υγεία είναι πάνω από όλα είναι πολύτιμο αγαθό που ούτε αγοράζεται ούτε πωλείται...τώρα θα μου πείτε αν στης 10 δουλειές μας αγχωνουν οι 8 η 9 τι γίνεται??ας επιλέξουμε τη μια απτής 10 που δεν θα μας αγχωνει...το άγχος ανοίγει πόρτες για πολλες άλλες άσχημες καταστάσεις...
Όπου δεν μας αρέσει ας μην καθόμαστε ....
Και αυτό που έχω καταλάβει απτήν τελευταία μου περιπέτεια...ολα τα προβλήματα δεν είναι ιατρικά...
Και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε....

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ναι χάθηκα εδώ και τρεις μήνες πάνω κάτω πάνω...
> Ε ας πούμε καλά για να είμαστε καλά...
> Παιδιά..μην αγχώνεστε τώρα θα μου πείτε εσύ το λες αυτό???..ναι γιατί το άγχος όσο το έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τόσο μεγαλώνει...πχ αν μια δουλειά μας αγχωνει και η άλλη όχι ας επιλέξουμε την άλλη που δεν μας αγχωνει και ας έχει λιγότερα λεφτά...η υγεία είναι πάνω από όλα είναι πολύτιμο αγαθό που ούτε αγοράζεται ούτε πωλείται...τώρα θα μου πείτε αν στης 10 δουλειές μας αγχωνουν οι 8 η 9 τι γίνεται??ας επιλέξουμε τη μια απτής 10 που δεν θα μας αγχωνει...το άγχος ανοίγει πόρτες για πολλες άλλες άσχημες καταστάσεις...
> Όπου δεν μας αρέσει ας μην καθόμαστε ....
> Και αυτό που έχω καταλάβει απτήν τελευταία μου περιπέτεια...ολα τα προβλήματα δεν είναι ιατρικά...
> Και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε....


Μου ελειψες ρε φιλαρακι. Ειναι η ιδιοσυγκρασια μας? ο χαρακτηρας μας? ή φταινε οι αλλοι?

----------


## giorgos35

> Μου ελειψες ρε φιλαρακι. *Ειναι η ιδιοσυγκρασια μας? ο χαρακτηρας μας? ή φταινε οι αλλοι?*


Δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση συγγνώμη...
Και εμένα μου λείψατε πάρα πολύ...
Αν η ερώτηση σου απεύθυνεται στο τι ακριβώς φταίει
Και να σου πω δεν θα πιστέψεις...
Πες λίγο τα νέα σου/σας..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εισαι μεσα βλεπω 4.30 ωραια ωρα
Εγω προσπαθω να βγω ταμειο τωρα. Το καλο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι τωρα ανεργοι και παρηγοριομαστε χαχα
Λες ολα τα προβληματα δε ειναι ιατρικα

----------


## giorgos35

> Εισαι μεσα βλεπω 4.30 ωραια ωρα
> Εγω προσπαθω να βγω ταμειο τωρα. Το καλο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι τωρα ανεργοι και παρηγοριομαστε χαχα
> Λες ολα τα προβληματα δε ειναι ιατρικα


Όχι ολ δεν είναι ιατρικά κάποια είναι κάποια όχι...
Αυτό με βόλεψε και εμενα το ότι οι περισσότεροι κάθονται...αν και καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι μήπως αν πάω για δουλειά θα είναι καλύτερα...μήπως ξεχασει το μυαλό μου...

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εχεις προτασεις?

----------


## giorgos35

> Εχεις προτασεις?


Συμβουλεψου τον πνευματικό σου....αν δεν έχεις πνευματικό να αποκτήσεις...βρες έναν καλό πνευματικό.
Ότι είναι αδύνατον για τον άνθρωπο είναι δυνατό για το θεό...αυτό κατάλαβα αυτό λέω..οποίος πιστεύει πιστεύει ...

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Συμβουλεψου τον πνευματικό σου....αν δεν έχεις πνευματικό να αποκτήσεις...βρες έναν καλό πνευματικό.
> Ότι είναι αδύνατον για τον άνθρωπο είναι δυνατό για το θεό...αυτό κατάλαβα αυτό λέω..οποίος πιστεύει πιστεύει ...


Μπραβο σου που εχεις πνευματικο γαληνευει η ψυχη. Αν ηταν σαν την Αμερικη με παραβαν θα πηγαινα τωρα οταν θα τους δω ουτε το πιο απλο δεν θα μπορεσω να πω απο σεβασμο ντροπη δεν ξερω. Παντως ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα αυτο.....

----------


## giorgos35

> Μπραβο σου που εχεις πνευματικο γαληνευει η ψυχη. Αν ηταν σαν την Αμερικη με παραβαν θα πηγαινα τωρα οταν θα τους δω ουτε το πιο απλο δεν θα μπορεσω να πω απο σεβασμο ντροπη δεν ξερω. Παντως ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα αυτο.....


Μην ντρέπεσαι έχουν λούσει πολλά χειρότερα ν είσαι σίγουρη...έπειτα εγώ δεν μίλησα για εξομολόγηση...εγώ μίλησα για πνευματικό...ρωτησε τον..γιατί έχω τόσο άγχος με την δουλειά γιατί έχω φοβίες???μια ευχή να σε διαβάσει...δεν χάνεις κάτι..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Μην ντρέπεσαι έχουν λούσει πολλά χειρότερα ν είσαι σίγουρη...έπειτα εγώ δεν μίλησα για εξομολόγηση...εγώ μίλησα για πνευματικό...ρωτησε τον..γιατί έχω τόσο άγχος με την δουλειά γιατί έχω φοβίες???μια ευχή να σε διαβάσει...δεν χάνεις κάτι..


Πρεπει να τα πουμε ολα αλλιως δε πιανεται νομιζω κι ολας δεν ειμαι σιγουρη

----------


## giorgos35

> Πρεπει να τα πουμε ολα αλλιως δε πιανεται νομιζω κι ολας δεν ειμαι σιγουρη


Εννοείται ότι θα τα πεις όλα..αλλιώς γιατί πας??
Στο ψυχολόγο σου δεν τα λες όλα??τα λες..αλλιώς πως θα ξέρει ο γιατρός πως να σε βοηθήσει??
Παράδειγμα...αν σου πονάει το χέρι σου δεν θα πας σε ορθοπαιδικό να τους πεις ότι πονάει το χέρι σου??
Θα του πεις να ήρθα επίσκεψη έτσι για σε δω??
Έτσι είναι και αυτό...πάτερ γιατί φοβάμαι να πάω να δουλέψω τη μου συμβαίνει???για κάποιο λόγο αγχώνομαι..οκ μπορεί να σου πει όντως πάνε σε γιατρό μπορεί να σου πει δεν είναι δουλειά δικιά μου...μπορεί όμως να σου πει ότι υπάρχει κάποια προσευχή γι'αυτό και να σε διάβαση λίγο λίγο να βοηθήθεις...δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά..δεν χάνεις κάτι...εμένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.υωρα αν θέλεις με ακούς αν δεν θέλεις εσύ ξέρεις φυσικά δικαίωμα σου ...αλήθεια πόσο χρόνον είσαι...??μπορεί να με είπες αλλά τώρα το ξέχασα..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Εννοείται ότι θα τα πεις όλα..αλλιώς γιατί πας??
> Στο ψυχολόγο σου δεν τα λες όλα??τα λες..αλλιώς πως θα ξέρει ο γιατρός πως να σε βοηθήσει??
> Παράδειγμα...αν σου πονάει το χέρι σου δεν θα πας σε ορθοπαιδικό να τους πεις ότι πονάει το χέρι σου??
> Θα του πεις να ήρθα επίσκεψη έτσι για σε δω??
> Έτσι είναι και αυτό...πάτερ γιατί φοβάμαι να πάω να δουλέψω τη μου συμβαίνει???για κάποιο λόγο αγχώνομαι..οκ μπορεί να σου πει όντως πάνε σε γιατρό μπορεί να σου πει δεν είναι δουλειά δικιά μου...μπορεί όμως να σου πει ότι υπάρχει κάποια προσευχή γι'αυτό και να σε διάβαση λίγο λίγο να βοηθήθεις...δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά..δεν χάνεις κάτι...εμένα αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.υωρα αν θέλεις με ακούς αν δεν θέλεις εσύ ξέρεις φυσικά δικαίωμα σου ...αλήθεια πόσο χρόνον είσαι...??μπορεί να με είπες αλλά τώρα το ξέχασα..


Ναι να τα πουμε ολα το ειπα γιατι εσυ ειπες να μιλησω για το αγχος μου. Ευτυχως που ξεχασες την ηλικια μου :Wink:

----------


## JohnyK33

Μου λεει σημερα στη δουλεια που ειμαι,μια υπαλληλος το πρωι,πως φαινεται οτι δεν σου αρεσει η δουλεια που κανεις... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Προφανως βγαινει στο προσωπο μου μια μιζερια,απογοητευση,βαρεμα ρα,θλιψη και αυτο το βλεπουν οι αλλοι γυρω μου και τους κανει εντυπωση,ειναι αυτο που ειπωθηκε πιο πανω σε ενα μνμ,αν βρεις κατι εστω και λιγοτερα λεφτα που θα σε αγχωνει λιγοτερο και θα μπορεις να τα βγαλεις περα,σηκω φυγε,κερδισμενος θα βγεις στο ψυχολογικο κομματι.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι να τα πουμε ολα το ειπα γιατι εσυ ειπες να μιλησω για το αγχος μου. Ευτυχως που ξεχασες την ηλικια μου


Ναι βρε κούνα μην μπερδεύεσαι...εγώ είπα μιλά για το άγχος σου και τους φόβους σου...εστίασε σε αυτό το κομμάτι..και εσύ είπες πρέπει αν τα πω όλα....τα λέμε όλα στην εξομολόγηση...εγώ σου είπα βρες έναν πνευματικό και ζήτα του μια γνώμη πάνω σε αυτό...δηλαδή γιατί αγχώνομαι τόσο??γιατί έχω φόβο??
Αυτοί ξέρουν προσευχές και για φόβους και για το άγχος..μήπως και βοηθήθεις...
Γιατί βρε η ηλικία τι σε πειράζει??
Να σου πω σε έχω για νέο κορίτσι....

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ναι βρε κούνα μην μπερδεύεσαι...εγώ είπα μιλά για το άγχος σου και τους φόβους σου...εστίασε σε αυτό το κομμάτι..και εσύ είπες πρέπει αν τα πω όλα....τα λέμε όλα στην εξομολόγηση...εγώ σου είπα βρες έναν πνευματικό και ζήτα του μια γνώμη πάνω σε αυτό...δηλαδή γιατί αγχώνομαι τόσο??γιατί έχω φόβο??
> Αυτοί ξέρουν προσευχές και για φόβους και για το άγχος..μήπως και βοηθήθεις...
> Γιατί βρε η ηλικία τι σε πειράζει??
> Να σου πω σε έχω για νέο κορίτσι....


Καλημερα με την ηλικια εχασες .... καταρχην καταλαβες ποια ειμαι? αλλαξα το ονομα αν ναι μην πεις χαχα

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλημερα με την ηλικια εχασες .... καταρχην καταλαβες ποια ειμαι? αλλαξα το ονομα αν ναι μην πεις χαχα


Δεν κατάλαβα ποια είσαι...εδώ στο φόρουμ μιλάμε με πολύ κόσμο..και έπειτα έλειψα και καιρό εγώ...

----------


## JohnyK33

Εγω εχω φοβο οτι ενω δεν μου αρεσει το τωρινο εργασιακο περιβαλλον,και ενω ψαχνομαι για αλλα πραγματα,μηπως βρεθω σε μια κατασταση που η επομενη δουλεια ειναι χειροτερη απο εδω που βρισκομαι και το μετανιωσω που εφυγα,αλλη μια προσωπικη ανασφαλεια δηλαδη. :Mad:  :Frown:

----------

